# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Hủ tiếu gõ - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Đặc trưng của món ăn này là những đứa trẻ với thanh tre và chiếc muỗng inox gõ vào nhau tạo thành âm thanh cốc cốc đi khắp những con đường, con hẻm. Người muốn ăn, chỉ cần bước ra ngõ, gọi một tiếng là vài phút sau đã có một tô hủ tíu nóng sốt với một nhúm hủ tíu, vài lát thịt mỏng như tờ giấy, vài cọng giá, cọng hẹ, hành khô và miếng tóp mỡ bùi thơm.
Sức hấp dẫn của món ăn nằm ở chỗ chẳng có gì đặc biệt nhưng khi kết hợp với nhau lại làm nên một hương vị "không bình thường". Ăn rồi sẽ "nhớ nhớ, thèm thèm" muốn thưởng thức thêm tô nữa, tô nữa... Món hủ tíu mì khô thường đi kèm với chén nước dùng trong vắt, nổi bật vài cọng hẹ xanh mát.

Hủ tiếu xương bò viên 1 tô 25 nghìn ngay vòng xoay Nguyên Bĩnh Khiêm – Điện Biên Phủ, khu Võ Văn Tần ( Quận 3 )

Địa chỉ: Vòng Xoáy Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm - Điện Biên Phủ, Khu Võ Văn tần - Quận 3 - Tp Hồ Chí Minh

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Hủ Tiếu Gõ_


Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

giống phở nhỉ...

----------


## nguyencongchi

Tuy không còn gọi là hủ tiếu gõ nhưng quán hủ tiếu vỉa hè nơi ngoại thành Sài gòn ít nhiều cũng đem tới cho những ai thích và đã từng nếm hủ tiếu 1 hương vị ngây ngất đặc trưng không đâu có. Tuy chỉ là một quán vỉa hè nhưng quán hủ tiếu cổng chùa Hiệp Tâm Tự đã trở thành điểm dừng chân của biết bao thực khách mọi miền. Chỉ cần thưởng thức 1 lần cũng đủ làm con người ta khó  có thể quên được. Người vào quán chỉ cần gọi 1 tiếng thì chưa đầy 1 phút đã có thể thưởng thức vị thơm ngon ngọt của tô hủ tiếu. Tuy gọi là quán hủ tiếu nhưng quán cũng có nhiều món khác cho người ăn chọn lựa như bánh canh, nui, hoành thánh, giò heo... Một tô hủ tỉếu nóng sốt với một nhúm hủ tíu, vài lát thịt mỏng như tờ giấy, vài cọng giá, cọng hẹ, hành khô và miếng tóp mỡ bùi thơm.
Quán tuy không tọa lạc ở những nơi sầm uất nhưng lại rất người lui tới. Bởi ngoài hương vị thơm ngon thì giá cũng rất bình dân phù hợp túi tiền của tất cả mọi người.
Chỉ 12.000 Đồng là thực khách đã có thể thưởng thức 1 tô hủ tiếu bình dân và 18.000 Đồng với 1 tô hủ tiếu đặc biệt.
ĂN MỘT LẦN NGÀN LẦN LUI TỚI. ĂN HAI LẦN CHẾT CŨNG KHÔNG QUÊN.
Địa điểm : Cổng chùa Hiệp Tâm Tự, Đường Tân Thới Hiệp 22, Phường  Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12, TP Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## songoku

éc, hủ tiếu gõ mà trông ngon zị hã, chả bù cho quán gần nhà mình

----------

